# Mare sold without my knowledge



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like unfortunately your mom needs to become a lot more cooperative in order for you to have your questions answered.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would check with the registry first and see if they have been transferred. If this was your horse and not your mothers in reality, that would be unforgivable for me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Did your mother at least tell you WHY she decided to up and sell the horse?


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

She claims that all she knows is that she went to a sale. It's so aggravating.. I tried calling the registry about a month after the sale and didn't find out much, as it was my mom's name on Cinco's papers, not mine. They bought her from a breeder in Idaho for me for my birthday, she was my first. And she said she sold her because she couldn't afford her. She said the vet bills were too high, even though she hadn't had the vet out for non routine work for Cinco in almost 10 years, the farrier cost too much, and the hay and grain were too expensive. She wasn't going to tell me about the sale until after I was home, but I asked her how much money she needed to cover the grain/hay since summer.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

The ultimate slap in the face came almost a year later when she gave my dog away and refused to tell me where/who he went to. Again, she waited a week to tell me.
My search for Cinco has been reignited after seeing the neighbors new dog, who just so happens to be my staffie Drake. She sent him to a shelter.
Needless to say, I will not be leaving my animals with her ever again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MeggPottr said:


> The ultimate slap in the face came almost a year later when she gave my dog away and refused to tell me where/who he went to. Again, she waited a week to tell me.
> My search for Cinco has been reignited after seeing the neighbors new dog, who just so happens to be my staffie Drake. She sent him to a shelter.
> Needless to say, I will not be leaving my animals with her ever again.


Oh boy........yeah, there's gonna be some definite trust issues here for sure. I'm sorry she did this. And I'm on the "That would be an unforgivable action" team. I honestly don't have any advice to give you for finding your mare, if the papers weren't with her or transferred, you really don't have any way to trace her, and if she was not in your name, then you really can't get information on her. I would have to say, move on, try to forgive your mother and find another horse when the time is right.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How long ago was the mare sold?


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm definitely trying. I was just thinking that there were so many people on here, maybe someone would know something, figured it was worth a shot. Don't really think I'll be seeing her again but hey..stranger things have happened.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> How long ago was the mare sold?


She was sold in November of 2013 in an auction in PA. I had another mare who went through the same one but I was able to find out that she was picked up by a rescue and made it back to her first owner who had been looking for her for over 10 years.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you try contacting the rescue?


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

The rescue took a different mare who went through a few years earlier. Sorry, it was the same place, but a different time.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i would no longer have a mother if this happened. it would get ugly and get ugly fast. another reason my animals are in my name. i am so sorry this happened to you. there would be legal action at this point... but my animals are the most important thing to me as they dont back stab like family dose.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

What a heartbreaking story. I am so sorry this has happened and appears to continue to happen. Not sure how you feel about your mom, but what a difficult thing to forget.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

The Equine Rescue Network often have people visiting that auction.
https://www.facebook.com/EquineRescueNetwork/?fref=ts
It's an old thread but worth asking


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I have posted to Equine Rescue Networks wall


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If my mother was footing all the bills and caring for the horse, it's hers to do as she pleases unless I ponyed up some money for the horse's care and board. Story sounds good when you only hear one half of it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

waresbear said:


> If my mother was footing all the bills and caring for the horse, it's hers to do as she pleases unless I ponyed up some money for the horse's care and board. Story sounds good when you only hear one half of it.


Yeah, I go through some stuff with my young adult nieces who stay with me off and on. A lot of times I have to put my foot down with them and I end up being the proverbial "Bad Guy". But, even though there might be an argument, I still give them a heads up before the fact to give them a chance to do the right thing.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The mare was in your mother's name, she was footing the bills, so her right to sell her
You were gone how long? Any expenses to keep the horse, done by you?
Were you moving back home, or did you just leave the mare as your mother;s responsibility?
The mare sold three years ago, and you had another mare that went through that sale, picked up by a rescue???There is a reason rescues buy a horse!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

It wasn't her mare. They thought it might have been taken by the rescue but it was a different one.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> i would no longer have a mother if this happened. it would get ugly and get ugly fast. another reason my animals are in my name. i am so sorry this happened to you. there would be legal action at this point... but my animals are the most important thing to me as they dont back stab like family dose.


without the horse being in the Op's name, how do you expect to use legal action?
My parents sold the horse they had bought for me, when I went away to college, as my brother would not ride him. I was okay with that. What I was not okay with, was that they also sold the saddle I had bought, thinking I would outgrow horses.
Did not happen. Soon as I got an education and a good job, I bought a new horse, which I boarded, as I did not have land at the time.
My friend kept ahorse, for her son, when he went away to college. She managed all the expenses, , and that son never bothered riding that horse, when he came home, yet he insisted his mother not sell the horse. 
The horse just got older, walking around that pasture, never ridden, even after the son got a degree and a good job, he never rode the horse or took responsibility for it .
If you can;t look after an animal, you sell it, and not just expect a parent to keep it, esp if that parent is struggling to make ends meet


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Smilie said:


> without the horse being in the Op's name, how do you expect to use legal action?
> My parents sold the horse they had bought for me, when I went away to college, as my brother would not ride him. I was okay with that. What I was not okay with, was that they also sold the saddle I had bought, thinking I would outgrow horses.
> Did not happen. Soon as I got an education and a good job, I bought a new horse, which I boarded, as I did not have land at the time.
> My friend kept ahorse, for her son, when he went away to college. She managed all the expenses, , and that son never bothered riding that horse, when he came home, yet he insisted his mother not sell the horse.
> ...



There is always more than one side to every story. Since the OP's horse was in the mother's name, she had the legal right to sell it. However, it seems like the mother agreed to keep the horse for a period of time and if it became too difficult (financially or otherwise) or the original period became much longer, I feel that the OP should have been informed in advance, That would have given her the option of contributing to the horses care or agreeing to the sale. Arrangements made between family members are too often not clearly defined, too much is assumed and hard feelings result.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

True about deals with families, with advantages often taken on both sides,and why I rather would have a written agreement with a third party anytime
Doing 'favors', trades with family, often enter that grey zone, and by that very nature, destroy family relationships
We only have heard one side of the story, unlike in cases brought before 'JUdge Judy'. lol!


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Look.. I'm not trying to get sympathy. It happened. It sucks. I was, and still am, upset about it all. But I'm not a child. Im not just telling g one side. The other side of the story, my mom's, is that she could not afford feeding, farrier, vet, etc. Thats the full extent. I was NOT upset about her selling her, I understood why she did. They can get expensive, and since she was the legal owner, she had every right to sell her. It's the way that she handled it that upset me. Had she said "hey Meg, we need to figure out what to do with Cinco because I can't afford her care anymore" my response would have been to help her find her a home. But she didn't. She sent her to an auction, apparently not knowing where, and waited to tell me until she was gone for a week. THAT is what upsets me.

The other horse was another mare she had bought for me. I was 17. She had gotten caught in the fence and injured her leg pretty badly and, though she was recovering well, my mother didn't see the sense in keeping an animal around that couldn't be used. I'm not sure exactly how that auction ended, I just remember a friend emailing me an ad for a mare being sold by a rescue, which happened to be my Lexy. I emailed them and they filled me in on some of her back story (she was 10 when I got her) and said that her breeder actually bought her as she had been looking for her for years. This, however, was ears before the incident with Cinco. I'm fairly sure the auction was the same place, but obviously different time.
All I'm hoping to do is see she's okay, talk to the owner, if there is one..


----------

